# Посоветуйте клиента p2p, чтоб оптимальней с дайлапой ра

## ManJak

Просто настроил дома сервак, что он ночью сам вылезает, 

теперь решил оптимизировать закачки фильмов и прочей бадяги =)

А их тьма-тьмущая  :Shocked: 

Хотелось бы, чтоб в чруте номано жил (из секьюрных соображений), все-таки, хоть и дайлапный, домашний, но фаервол  :Very Happy: 

Тем более, ожидаю АДСЛ, а там за ним надо будет следить получше =)

В общем, кто что посоветует?

Заодно, другим статистику подкинем, чтоб выбирать  :Very Happy: 

----------

## viy

Я сам недавно (с неделю) решил попробовать amule, потому голосовать не буду.

Кстати, все твои клиенты работают с одной сетью, если я не ошибаюсь.

Тут, в латвии, распространена DC сеть, но для нее я нормальных клентов в linux не нашел, все глючили. Использовал виндозный через эмулятор.

----------

## dish

Советую mldonkey.

Пересел на него недавно.

Очень удобно: работает почти со всеми p2p-сетями (DC, edonkey, BitTorrent, napster, gnutella.....)

Управлять этой прогой можно по веб-интерфейсу, телнету или клиентской прогой. По умолчанию коннект к mldonkey только с localhost, но можно прописать доверенные IP.

Легко можно импортировать очередь из других p2p клиентов.

А еще он лучше aMule и xMule работает с дубликатами файлов

Имеет кучу настроек.

У меня aMule и xMule вылетаеют при хешировании большого количества mp3, aMule вылетает намного чаще.

----------

## viy

2dish: так тогда галочку в голосовалке-то поставь  :Wink: 

----------

## ManJak

 *viy wrote:*   

> 2dish: так тогда галочку в голосовалке-то поставь 

 

Круто, процесс идет =)))

Скоро выясним симпатии людей!

----------

## ba

я юзаю mldonkey для edonkey и overnet сетей и bittornado для торрента, тк mldonkey медленно по торренту качает :(

----------

## hermes_jr

amule + ctorrent

----------

## ManJak

Спасибо всем, кто принял участие  :Smile: 

Отвечайте плиз еще,

надеюсь, что это поможет и остальным в выборе!

Описание +/- очень приветствуется!

ЗЫ

думаю, что выражу мысль многих, но думаю, что безопастность первостепенна  :Laughing: 

----------

## ManJak

 *viy wrote:*   

> 2dish: так тогда галочку в голосовалке-то поставь 

 

Если не в падлу, ответь, как узнал, что он не голосовал?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## ManJak

Причем, интересно, 111 человек просмотрело, но проголосовали единицы  :Sad: 

----------

## hermes_jr

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Причем, интересно, 111 человек просмотрело, но проголосовали единицы 

 

Не 111 человек, а 111 раз. Из них например я раз десять - по разу на каждый новый пост. Так что усё намана, не нервничай  :Wink: 

----------

## viy

Упс, простите  :Embarassed: 

Привык, что результаты голосоваия всегда показываются. Однако они показываются, если сам проголосовал, иначе предлагается проголосовать.

Вот мне и показывают все время "голый" список. И почему я решил, что еще никто не проголосовал?..

Еще раз, извините, особливо dish.

----------

## ManJak

 *ManJak wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   2dish: так тогда галочку в голосовалке-то поставь  
> 
> Если не в падлу, ответь, как узнал, что он не голосовал? 

 

Сорри, за повтор, но:

КАК ТЫ УЗНАЛ?

Реально интересно?

Я тут все перерыл, чтоб понять  :Laughing: 

----------

## viy

Я и говорю, что облажался  :Wink: 

Я думал что вообще никто не проголосовал (соответственно и dish тоже).

----------

## ManJak

Сорри  :Laughing: 

Я думал, секретный спопоб есть  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ManJak

А если им такую демократию устроить, работать будут?

просто закрыв, _ТОЛЬКО_ то, что не надо показывать  :Very Happy: 

# iptables -L -n

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

TELNET     tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:21

SAMBA      tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:137

SAMBA      tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:138

SAMBA      tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:139

SAMBA      tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:445

TALK       udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:517

TALK       udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:518

CUPS       tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:631

MYSQL      tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3306

PORTMAPPER  tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:111

PORTMAPPER  udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:111

X          tcp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6000

WWW        udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:80

WWW        udp  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:8080

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain CUPS (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  127.0.0.1            0.0.0.0/0

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

Chain MYSQL (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  127.0.0.1            0.0.0.0/0

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

Chain PORTMAPPER (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  127.0.0.1            0.0.0.0/0

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

Chain SAMBA (4 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  127.0.0.1            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  10.1.1.0/24          0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            10.1.1.0/24

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.0.0/24       0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            192.168.0.0/24

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

Chain SYSLOG (0 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  127.0.0.1            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  10.1.1.0/24          0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            10.1.1.0/24

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

Chain TALK (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  127.0.0.1            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  10.1.1.0/24          0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            10.1.1.0/24

ACCEPT     all  --  192.168.0.0/24       0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            192.168.0.0/24

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

Chain TELNET (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  127.0.0.1            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  10.1.1.0/24          0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            10.1.1.0/24

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

Chain WWW (2 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  127.0.0.1            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  10.1.1.0/24          0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            10.1.1.0/24

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

Chain X (1 references)

target     prot opt source               destination

ACCEPT     all  --  127.0.0.1            0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  10.1.1.0/24          0.0.0.0/0

ACCEPT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            10.1.1.0/24

REJECT     all  --  0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

----------

## dish

 *viy wrote:*   

> Еще раз, извините, особливо dish.

 

Ничего страшного!  :Very Happy: 

2ManJak: безопасность..... Для скачивания в donkey-сетях тебе надо фаерволом открыть порт для получения high-id на сервере, а иначе будешь сидеть с low-id и 2-3 часа он только в очереди стоять будет  :Sad: 

То же самое с DC. Для активного режима надо правилом порт открыть.

Еще не забывай, что с тебя качать будут, причем постоянно, так что 1-1.5 килобайта/сек канала будет забито. Поставишь ограничение аплоада меньше чем на 1 кил, рейтинг будет низкий и снова очереди, очереди, очереди....

В сети много мануалов по настройке p2p-клиентов. Для осла смотри на www.sharereactor.ru. Там же и поисковник по фильмам (русским/с русским переводом) в ed2k. Если остановишься на mldonkey, то у них на сайте куча мануалов по настройке клиента для разных сетей.

----------

## ManJak

 *dish wrote:*   

>  *viy wrote:*   Еще раз, извините, особливо dish. 
> 
> ... high-id ... low-id ...

 

Это че за порты такие?

----------

## dish

4660-4670 (один из них, в зависимости от сервера)

Порты и TCP и UDP. Почему high-id лучше: на TCP часто стаявят шейперы, поэтому нормально качать и отдавать ты сможешь только по УДП. За это тебе и приоритет выше ставят  :Smile: 

По ТСП ты только получаешь список клиентов, поиск, список серверов

А с low-id все по ТСП

В руководствах по настройке p2p-клиентов все это написано  :Wink: 

В DC не помню какие порты, но там точно так же ТСП и УДП.

Еще определенную роль играет IP. Если он у тебя статика в интернете, то все хорошо, если нет, то тебе надо просить провайдеров прписывать правило у них на фаерволе для открытия этих портов.

Даже если у них полный НАТ, все равно правило надо прописывать ручками у них (иначе не помогает)

и у тебя тоже надо прописывать.

----------

## ManJak

# cat /var/lib/iptables/rules-save

# Generated by iptables-save v1.2.11 on Tue Jun  7 23:52:47 2005

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [581093:137354340]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [51076:20790954]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [594587:122197506]

:CUPS - [0:0]

:MLDONKEY - [0:0]

:MYSQL - [0:0]

:PORTMAPPER - [0:0]

:SAMBA - [0:0]

:SYSLOG - [0:0]

:TALK - [0:0]

:TELNET - [0:0]

:WWW - [0:0]

:X - [0:0]

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4001 -j MLDONKEY

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1213 -j MLDONKEY

[25:2564] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4080 -j MLDONKEY

[0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4000 -j MLDONKEY

[1:48] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 21 -j TELNET

[3:124] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 137 -j SAMBA

[3:124] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 138 -j SAMBA

[11:503] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 139 -j SAMBA

[82:3916] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 445 -j SAMBA

[0:0] -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 517 -j TALK

[0:0] -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 518 -j TALK

[3:124] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 631 -j CUPS

[20:1080] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 3306 -j MYSQL

[3:124] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 111 -j PORTMAPPER

[0:0] -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 111 -j PORTMAPPER

[3:124] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 6000 -j X

[0:0] -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 80 -j WWW

[0:0] -A INPUT -p udp -m udp --dport 8080 -j WWW

[0:0] -A CUPS -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[3:124] -A CUPS -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A MLDONKEY -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[25:2564] -A MLDONKEY -s 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A MLDONKEY -d 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A MLDONKEY -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A MYSQL -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[20:1080] -A MYSQL -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A PORTMAPPER -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[3:124] -A PORTMAPPER -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A SAMBA -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[8:320] -A SAMBA -s 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A SAMBA -d 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A SAMBA -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A SAMBA -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[91:4347] -A SAMBA -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A SYSLOG -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A SYSLOG -s 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A SYSLOG -d 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A SYSLOG -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A TALK -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A TALK -s 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A TALK -d 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A TALK -s 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A TALK -d 192.168.0.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A TALK -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A TELNET -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[2:80] -A TELNET -s 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A TELNET -d 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[2:92] -A TELNET -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A WWW -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A WWW -s 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A WWW -d 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A WWW -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

[0:0] -A X -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT

[2:80] -A X -s 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[0:0] -A X -d 10.1.1.0/255.255.255.0 -j ACCEPT

[1:44] -A X -j REJECT --reject-with icmp-port-unreachable

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue Jun  7 23:52:47 2005

# Generated by iptables-save v1.2.11 on Tue Jun  7 23:52:47 2005

*nat

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [34079:2167877]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [271:16411]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [22361:1346575]

[24343:1463841] -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue Jun  7 23:52:47 2005

# Generated by iptables-save v1.2.11 on Tue Jun  7 23:52:47 2005

*mangle

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [634018:158269647]

:INPUT ACCEPT [581252:137365310]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [51076:20790954]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [594649:122202634]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [645667:142988660]

COMMIT

Я думаю, что управляющие надо отрезать сразу, а даее - демократия (до ОСОБОГО случая  :Laughing: , я прав, подправив так, или лишнее [уровнем сервака достаточно?]?)

----------

## dish

В iptables я не большой спец, но это похоже на правду  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> [1:48] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 21 -j TELNET

 

Это скорее ftp  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> [0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4001 -j MLDONKEY
> 
> [0:0] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1213 -j MLDONKEY
> 
> [25:2564] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 4080 -j MLDONKEY
> ...

 

неплохо бы еще udp-порты добавить, которые я указывал  :Smile: 

Если хочешь качать из e-donkey--сетей, то настраивай фаервол по руководству с www.sharereactor.ru  :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

 *dish wrote:*   

> В iptables я не большой спец, но это похоже на правду 
> 
>  *Quote:*   [1:48] -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 21 -j TELNET 
> 
> Это скорее ftp 
> ...

 

Да, пасиб, порт очепятался =))

21 пишем, 2 в уме  :Laughing: 

Конечно 23  :Embarassed: 

Телнета-то нет, но вдруг какое приложение подымет. а я не заметил  :Very Happy: 

По дефолту я открыл ща вообще все. кроме того, чтоТОЧНО не надо, чтоб траблов небыло  :Smile: 

потом разберусь, почитаю рекомендуемое - перенастрою  :Smile: 

Я ща просто цепочек накатал на запрещение  :Very Happy: 

----------

## viy

Неверный подход.

Надо делать политику по умолчанию REJECT и в явном виде указывать то, что можно/нужно.

Так оно надежней будет.

----------

## ClieX

aMule + bittorrent

----------

## ManJak

 *viy wrote:*   

> Неверный подход.
> 
> Надо делать политику по умолчанию REJECT и в явном виде указывать то, что можно/нужно.
> 
> Так оно надежней будет.

 

Это я знаю, я прогсто, чтоб он не мешался  :Very Happy:  (пока), типа - по времянке сделал  :Very Happy: 

Обкатать, заценить, а потом в реджект все лишнеее

----------

## ManJak

Работало все  :Sad: 

Может, кто сталкивался?

(засунул его в крон, чтоб стартился стопался на день  :Sad: 

Пришел, решил ручками запустить:

# /etc/init.d/mldonkey start

 * Starting mldonkey...

 * MLDonkey could not be started! Check logfile: /var/log/mldonkey.log    [ ok ]

# cat /var/log/mldonkey.log

root@p200mmx:/home/kolyan]#

# /etc/init.d/mldonkey stop

 * Stopping mldonkey - please wait...                                     [ ok ]

Но, он не стартует (что ест-но), как его продиагностировать?

Моджет, ему смена ИП не нравится?

Просто воще раньше ими не пользовался  :Sad: 

Даже не представляю, куда копать  :Sad: 

----------

## ManJak

Причем, точно накачал до одурения  :Smile: 

# du -hc /home/p2p/.mldonkey/temp/

452M    /home/p2p/.mldonkey/temp/

452M    total

Как его продиагностировать?

----------

## ManJak

Непонятно, но помогло:

# rm home/p2p/.mldonkey/servers.ini.tmp

Это бред!

----------

## ManJak

Оказалось - диск загадился ЛОГАМИ:

# tail /var/log/messages

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

оторвал клаву, потер логи - Ок  :Crying or Very sad: 

Непонятно, т.к. клавиш нажатых НЕТ  :Sad: 

Логи гадится прекратилист - попробую перегрузить  :Crying or Very sad: 

Что за бред, кто сталкивался?

Монитора на том компе нет, а тащить лень, но - думаю, что нажатых клавишь небыло!

----------

## ManJak

```

2340   Donkey   I   http://emule-project.net   firewalled   8   eMU   0   879.7k   Bugimen.(rus).KAMO.&.ShareReactor.ru.avi

```

Как спрятать свой IP?

Где его отдает?

```

firewalled

```

Судя по всему реально  :Very Happy:  , но я не понял, свое состояние, т.к. не понял, как это делать  :Sad: 

----------

## hermes_jr

Маньяк...  :Laughing: 

----------

## dish

Никак не спрятать. В том-то вся и фишка, что high-id подразумевает нормальный IP (т.е. твой реальный)

Не заморачивайся особо по этому поводу, вроде взломов через p2p не было  :Smile: 

----------

## ManJak

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Маньяк... 

 

Ага  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ты знал  :Laughing: 

----------

## ManJak

Ряд не репрезентативный (пока), но опрос дал интересный результат  :Smile: 

На текущий день, либо не пользоваться, либо млдонкей  :Smile: 

----------

## ba

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> Jun  8 21:41:38 p200mmx atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed.

 

у меня так ругалось когда клаву водой облил, после чего она померла...

----------

## viy

Ванну принимал?  :Wink: 

----------

## ba

 *viy wrote:*   

> Ванну принимал? ;)

 

неа, вазу уронил %)

----------

## ManJak

Хорошьт стебаться  :Laughing: 

Ничего не ронял, единственное подозрение, что шнурок сильно натянулся, когда она падала.

Но, разъем не шевельнулся при этом, а потом - тем более  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ManJak

Кстати, кому не в падлу ответить?

По статистике с вэб мордашки:

Total(4): 61.3M/3.40G @ 0.0 KB/s 				

P 	R 	C													

	R 		D	bunker.the.(rus).(Kinokabra.Ru).avi

	691.1M	4.8M	0.7	4	0	100	2d 	0m 	-	-	

	R 		D	Wrong.Turn.(DVDScr.Divx.Rus).Sharereactor.ru.avi

	687.3M	3.8M	0.6	6	0	82	2d 	1m 	-	-	

	R 		D	Bugimen.(rus).KAMO.&.ShareReactor.ru.avi

	698.8M	39.1M	5.6	21	0	100	2d 	0m 	-	-	

	R 		D	Pustinja.Rus.KAMO.avi

	1.37G	13.6M	1.0	18	0	100	2d 	0m 	-	-

По данным с диска:

# du -hc ../p2p/.mldonkey/temp/

661M    ../p2p/.mldonkey/temp/

661M    total

Но:

4.8M + 3.8M + 39.1M + 13.6M != 661M

Что это?

Где понять?

# ls -la ../p2p/.mldonkey/temp/

total 676072

drwxr-xr-x  2 p2p users       4096 Jun  8 22:11 .

drwxr-xr-x  5 p2p users       4096 Jun  9 21:16 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 p2p users  720640000 Jun  9 21:18 1F7C9ED0B6E347DC2B4AF59DB43B4887

-rw-r--r--  1 p2p users 1470601494 Jun  9 09:53 56A7AFEF687298BA648C99E6F41B5E39

-rw-r--r--  1 p2p users  732731392 Jun  9 21:10 C71194D286489C3E3E6BF88D9963DF92

-rw-r--r--  1 p2p users  724703232 Jun  9 21:08 F93C56FA6A9C7F765C8F13C0F2FD4D1F

Если скачала, то почему не положила в:

# ls -la ../p2p/.mldonkey/incoming/

total 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 p2p users 4096 Jun  8 22:06 .

drwxr-xr-x  5 p2p users 4096 Jun  9 21:16 ..

----------

## ba

 *ManJak wrote:*   

> 4.8M + 3.8M + 39.1M + 13.6M != 661M

 

дык качает-то оно файлы не по порядку с начала до конца, а кусками вразброс...

правда обычно после seek-а вглубь пустого файла место на диске не отнимается, но когда как...

----------

## ManJak

 *ba wrote:*   

>  *ManJak wrote:*   4.8M + 3.8M + 39.1M + 13.6M != 661M 
> 
> дык качает-то оно файлы не по порядку с начала до конца, а кусками вразброс...
> 
> правда обычно после seek-а вглубь пустого файла место на диске не отнимается, но когда как...

 

Ааааа, т.е., если он скачал 20% то его даже не предпросмотреть, т.к эта зараза может воще сикнуть сначала на конец файла и вынуть его, а заголовка и не быть  :Laughing: 

Прикольно, как говорит один мой друган: 

- Наверное, так надо  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ManJak

В общем, лидир mldonkey  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

